# Takes multiple reboots to get working data



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

So all of a sudden I have to reboot 5+ times to get an working data connection. Mine shows 3G and full bars, even shows the connection arrows.

However it takes 4 to 8 reboots for the data connection actually work.

Has anyone seen this aside from me?


----------



## droidroidz (Sep 2, 2011)

need more info..rom/kernel etc..

sent by my android.


----------

